# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  نتائج المسابقة الرمضانية وتكريم الفائزين

## هدوء عاصف

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 






أهلا بكم في حفل  
نتائج مسابقة منتديات الحصن الأردنية الرمضانية 

 





اسعد الله مسائكم 
واهلا بكم في استعراض نتائج المسابقة الرمضانية 
في البداية تشكُر ادارة منتديات الحصن الأردنية جميع المشاركين في المسابقة الرمضانية 
وتُعرب عن عميق تقديرها لهم.. 

وتُعلن الإدارة عن استصدار مركزٍ ثانٍ وذلك بسبب التنافس على المرتبة الأولى ، ويحصل بذلك صاحب المركز الأول على وسام ولون التميّز بالإضافة لحصوله على قرص DVD عليه ختم واهداء منتديات الحصن الاردنية يحتوي على مجموعة ضخمة من الأناشيد الاسلامية الرائعة ، ويحصل صاحب المركز الثاني على وسام التميّز في منتديات الحصن الأردنية.. 



 

كانت الأسئلة الثلاثون وإجاباتها كالآتي : 


*س1: ما اسم أول عاصمه فى تاريخ الدوله الاسلاميه؟*
*ج. المدينه المنوره* 

*س2: من أول من حيا الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم بتحية الاسلام؟*
*ج. أبو ذر الغفارى رضى الله عنه* 

*س3: من هى اخر من توفى من زوجات الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم؟؟*
*ج. أم سلمه رضى الله عنها* 

س4: (مين المنشد؟) استمع الى المقطع الصوتي واعرف اسم المنشد..
اضغط هنا للإستماع
المنشد اردني اسمه الأول من مقطعين..
ج. عبد الفتاح عوينات 


*س5: ماهي الشجره التي تنبت في قعر جهنم ؟*
*ج. هي شجرة الزقوم* 

*س6: لماذا لقب الصحابي (عثمان بن عفان) بـ ذو النورين؟*
*ج. لانه تزوج ابنتي الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ام كلثوم ورقية.* 
س7: (صوت مين؟) التالي هو مقطع صوتي لدعاء بصوت منشد معروف:
اضغط هنا للإستماع
من هو ؟
ج. يحيى حوى 


*س8: من هو الصحابي الذي كانت الملائكة تسلم عليه ؟*
*ج. عمران بن حصين رضي الله عنه*  

*س9: ما أول جبل وضع في الأرض ؟*
*ج. جبل أبي قبيس بمكة*  

*س10: ما هو الحج الأصغر ؟*
*ج. العمرة*  

*س11: كم عدد المواضع التي اقسم الله بنفسه في القرآن ؟*
*ج. سبعة مواضع*  

*س12: كم عدد أبواب النار ؟*
*ج. سبعة أبواب*  

*س13: من هي أم المؤمنين الصوامة القوامة ؟*
*ج. حفصة بنت عمر*  

*س14: كم عدد الملائكة الذين قاتلوا مع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والمسلمين في بدر ؟*
*ج. 5000 مقاتل وذكر ذلك في سورة الأنفال آية 9* 

*س15: كم عدد غزوات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟*
*ج. 27 غزوة* 

*س16: من هي الصحابية التي استطاعت أن تخلص أخوها من الأسر ؟*
*ج. خولة بنت الأزور* 

*س17: من الذي أوتي مزمار من مزامير آل داود ؟*
*ج.أبو موسى الأشعري رضي الله عنه*  

*س18: من الذي قال عنه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا فرعون الأمة ؟*
*ج. أبا جهل " عمرو بن هشام "* 

*س19: كم عدد أولي العزم ومن هم ؟*
*ج. خمسة : نوح ، إبراهيم ، موسى ، عيسى ، محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم*  

*س20: (مين المنشد؟) استمع الى المقطع الصوتي واعرف من المنشد..*
*اضغط هنا للإستماع*
ج. نور الدين خورشيد 

*س21: من هو الذي آمن بنبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قبل أن يبعث رسولاً ؟*
*ج. ورقة بن نوفل* 

*س22: من الذي قال قبل أن يقتل على يد الحجاج : اللهم لا تسلطه على أحد بعدي ؟*
*ج. سعيد بن جبير* 

*س23: من هم الثلاثة الذين تشتاق الجنة إليهم ؟*
*ج. علي بن ابي طالب . عمار بن ياسر ـ سلمان* 

*س24: على أي شيء يطلق اسم الأخشبان ؟*
*ج. اسم لجبلين بمكة* 

*س25: من هم " المغضوب عليهم " ؟*
*ج. اليهود* 

*س26: ما هو الدعاء الذي كان يدعو به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في ليلة القدر ؟*
*ج. اللهم انك عفو تحب العفو فاعفو عني* 

*س27: من أول من أرتد عن الإسلام ؟*
*ج. الأسود العنسي الذي ادعى النبوة* 

*س28: من هى السيدة التى توسط لها ملك الحبشة لتتزوج الرسول ؟*
*ج. السيدة رملة بنت أبى سفيان صخر بن حرب* 

*س29: ما عدد المصاحف التي كتبت في عهد عثمان بن عفان رضي الله عنه ؟*
*ج. سبع* 

*س30: ما معنى قولهم : رواه السبعة ؟*
*ج. أي البخاري ، ومسلم ، وأبو داود ، والترمذي ، والنسائي ، وابن ماجه ، وأحمد .* 

 



بعد تدقيق لجنة التحكيم للإجابات وإحصاء النقاط وحسب شروط المسابقة قام كل من الأعضاء التاليين بجمع النقاط التالية : 



محمد حورية : 77 نقطة
بياض الثلج : 63 نقطة
أيمن تميم : 35 نقطة
شمعة أمل : 18 نقطة
جوري محمد : 5 نقاط
رنيم : 3 نقاط 
تحية عسكرية : 2 نقطة



 



وبذلك .. 
تُعلن ادارة المسابقة الرمضانية عن فوز الأخ mylife079 (محمد حورية) بالمركز الأول
والأخت بياض الثلج (هناء) بالمركز الثاني 

نبارك للفائزين .. ونتمنى حظاً اوفر لجميع المشاركين والأعضاء في المسابقات المقبلة
ان شاء الله 



 




شكرا لحضوركم جميعا .. والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]مُبـــــــــــــــــــارك للفائزين


[/align]

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

مباااااااااااااارك محمد وهناء

----------


## mylife079

شكرا محمود 

الله يبارك فيكو جميعاً

مش مصدق حالي

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> شكرا محمود 
> 
> الله يبارك فيكو جميعاً
> 
> مش مصدق حالي




ألف ألف مُبـــــــــــــارك عزيزي محمد تستاهل كل خير  :Smile:

----------


## mylife079

> ألف ألف مُبـــــــــــــارك عزيزي محمد تستاهل كل خير



تسلم محمود يبارك فيك 

ويعطيك الف عافيه على مجهودك الرائع  :Eh S(8):  :Eh S(8):  :Eh S(8):  :Eh S(8):

----------


## Rahma Queen

الف مبروك محمد وهناء
شو يا محمد بتزاكر من ورانا :SnipeR (100): 
ههههههههههههه
الف مبروك

----------


## mylife079

الله يبارك فيكي رحمة عقبالك يا رب

الله يسعدك ويحفظك

----------


## بياض الثلج

MERCI

 :Eh S(22): 

مبروك ماي لايف

----------


## mylife079

مبروك هناء ................

----------


## شمعة امل

الف مبروووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الف مبروك يا صاحبي يا احلى حوريه مشاء الله عليك 


يا حسرة انا الاخير بلاش فضايح حمادة

----------


## anoucha

مبرووووووووك :Bl (31):

----------


## mylife079

الله يبارك فيكو جميعاً

----------

